# Circular Saw with Laser Guide???



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not worth it, hard to read when the saw dust starts flying, have to keep your back to the sun or work in a shaded area to see it. Not many of them area all the acurate.
Just watch the blade to see where it's cutting to be 100 % on the line.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

I have never used a circular saw with a laser guide but I almost 
always use one of two types of guides:
Speed Square
Any convenient straigtedge
 Speed Square's are made of metal or plastic and come in the
most popular *7" size* or the *12" size*

That said laser guides on a circular saw are really coming down in *Price*.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have a Craftsman circular saw with laser that I really like. I don't use that saw very often though. It helps to see the line if you put on the red-tinted safety glasses that come with it. If I really need a straight line though, I use a clamped-on straightedge. http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hard...langId=-1&keyword=straight+edge&storeId=10051


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

My most recent corded saw was bought as the cheapest ($45?) I could get that day at Lowes.
It (Porter Cable) happened to come with a laser built in.

It's nice to have but I wouldn't pay extra for it.


----------



## terry603 (Mar 12, 2012)

never use the laser on my circular saw,don't like it


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

For any newbies here is how to use a Speed Square to make a 90° cut

also works for 45° cuts.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hard...splay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051

i find a good quality L.E.D light like on this makita saw is alot more handy then some kind of laser.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

bcdinh said:


> Can someone please let me know if this is a worth the investment?


How much extra, percentage-wise, is it for the laser?


----------



## Awoodfloorguy (Jul 6, 2012)

If your concerned with accuracy, maybe consider the Festool plunge saw with rails. These are probably the most accurate you can get and they are very versatile. Or for a bit less you can get a similar one made by Dewalt.


----------

